# Lab Result



## lenovo1983 (Jun 5, 2017)

Would anyone help to interpret the thyroid test results below (from a 34 year old female who seems unable to lose weight)

Thyroid FunctionTHYROID STIMULATING HORMONE 2.28 mIU/L 0.27 - 4.20 
FREE THYROXINE 14.6 pmol/L 12.00 - 22.00 
TOTAL THYROXINE(T4) 100.1 nmol/L 59.00 - 154.00 
FREE T3 3.87 pmol/L 3.10 - 6.80

Thyroid AntibodiesTHYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODY 12.390 IU/mL 0.00 - 115.00 
THYROID PEROXIDASE ANTIBODIES 14.47 IU/mL 0.00 - 34.00

Thanks for the help


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Long story short, you're hypo.  Your TSH is too high and your Frees are too low. We like to see the Frees in the upper half of the range, ideally around 3/4 of the range, and TSH around 1 or so. That's what most people here reported feeling good at. Are you seeing a doctor for your results?


----------



## lenovo1983 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks for the response

I had a separate test with the doctor and he said it was all fine. I then had this test through medi check but haven't discussed it with the doctor.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Unfortunately, that's not uncommon. A lot of doctors think that because your levels are in range, you're fine. A lot of us have had to try multiple doctors before we've found one that take symptoms and lab results into account.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Find a doctor willing to listen and work with you - you are definitely hypo.


----------



## lenovo1983 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks guys, if anyone knows a knowledgeable doctor in south wales, feel free to point me in their direction!


----------

